# Non-employment residence visa



## Irad2012 (Aug 17, 2013)

I have been living in UAE under my husband's sponsorship with a Dubai non-employment residence visa.
I have recently been offered a job in a university and they told me that I will need to cancel my existing residence visa after which they will start the processing of new employment visa and work permit (under Abu Dhabi).

1) Is it really necessary to cancel my existing residence visa for my new employer to process my work permit etc.? I read online that as long as your employer gets a work permit/labor card, you can continue to use non-employment residence visa. Does someone else has any experience with this? 

2) If it the case that my existing visa has to be cancelled, can someone please advise me what are the requirements for getting a residence visa/work permit under Abu Dhabi? Online, it mentions that "Attested Education Certificate might be required." Can someone, please confirm this. I have a PhD from the US and don't have the certificates attested. It will take me some time to get them attested and I believe I will have 30 days to exit the country after my visa is cancelled and that's why I am a bit worried. Also, does someone has any experience with third parties who does certificate attestations?

3) I am originally from Bangladesh and there has been some news that new visa's are not being issued for Bangladeshis. Can someone please advise if this will affect me since, I am already in UAE.

Thank you in advance for any insights.


----------



## Canadian_Expat (May 21, 2012)

If you're currently on a Dubai visa and the job is in Abu Dhabi, then yes you will need to transfer to an Abu Dhabi visa. 

Check with your employer which certificates need to be attested, and contact the American embassy to ask what the procedure is. You should be able to start work while the attestation is under process, but every employer has different rules.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You would be able to work without the employer sponsoring you, but if they are willing, then why not get sponsored ?. It is only a positive, for instance if your husband would require to be sponsored while in between jobs etc (hope that doesn't happen but you never know), then he and your family can be on your sponsorship. It ends up adding another layer of security for you guys (a phd degree, employed at a university, it would be safe to assume you meet the requirements to sponsor your spouse and immediate family)

About the visas not being issued for Bangladeshi citizens, that applies to the lower spectrum of visas (labor, clerk etc). You should not have any issues in getting the visa. Having said this, I would still recommend, as I always do in such cases, for you to contact your employer and the MOL:

Ministry of Labour

The attestation would be required for your visa to be issued, I am not sure if you could work, as technically you would need a visa to be able to work legally. Most employers have their employees start once the visa is under process, but even for the processing to begin the attested certificates would be a prerequisite. Again check with your employer and the MOL. 

This thread has some recent recommendations on attesting services:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...n-us-degree-diploma-indian-citizen-india.html

Sorry for the long post, hope that helps, and congratulations on the new job...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Check with the employer if an Abu Dhabi tenancy contract is needed to get the visa. Last I heard it was required FOR ALL not just government jobs. There was no law to say everyone working in AD had to have a tenancy contract in AD but it was just practice to refuse commuters. 

Things change week by week so don't be too alarmed by that but do speak to the employer's PRO on the latest position.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Check with the employer if an Abu Dhabi tenancy contract is needed to get the visa. Last I heard it was required FOR ALL not just government jobs.


So they went ahead and implemented it on everyone huh ? I haven't heard if it yet, but was expected, so don't doubt it either...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

saraswat said:


> So they went ahead and implemented it on everyone huh ? I haven't heard if it yet, but was expected, so don't doubt it either...


It was reported (National I think) and our PRO here in AD has said he's had problems getting visas for anyone without a Tawtheeq registered AD tenancy contract. We haven't had any new starters for a month or so but that was the last position 

Sheds loads of apartments on Reem are due to be handed over in a few weeks so could there possibly be a connection?????


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Sheds loads of apartments on Reem are due to be handed over in a few weeks so could there possibly be a connection?????


Yupp, definitely a connection there, the Abu Dhabi folk are trying to limit the number of people living in the marina/jlt/greens/ranches etc.. area's and making the trips out to Abu Dhabi, and get them to move into their emirate's developments. If this sustains, it might put some downward pressure on rents in the Dubai areas, wait I take that back. It is the local real-estate market we are talking about, there has never been a rhyme or reason to anything that happens here, imho


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

philyand has an AD residency and we've not been asked to move yet...so I guess all is well


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

IzzyBella said:


> philyand has an AD residency and we've not been asked to move yet...so I guess all is well


Its all on a case by case basis. I had some issues with my AD visa as my rent agreement was still from Dubai (moved to AD later). Some persuasion on the part of the PRO helped in the clearance.


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

Irad2012 said:


> I have been living in UAE under my husband's sponsorship with a Dubai non-employment residence visa.
> I have recently been offered a job in a university and they told me that I will need to cancel my existing residence visa after which they will start the processing of new employment visa and work permit (under Abu Dhabi).
> 
> 1) Is it really necessary to cancel my existing residence visa for my new employer to process my work permit etc.? I read online that as long as your employer gets a work permit/labor card, you can continue to use non-employment residence visa. Does someone else has any experience with this?
> ...


This might work for an alternative - my new employer has applied for my employment visa with the profession as "sales", and this apparently does not require the attested certificate. I am required to start work in couple of weeks, and while my certificates are being attested in the US, they may not make it back in time to get my application processed under the "Professional" category - hence the non-professional category. My PRO says once I get my certificate attested, they could change the category to Professional which apparently is not a difficult process. You could possibly check with your employer if this is an option? 

As for attestation, most service providers in the US are offering to turn around with the full cycle of attestation in about 2 to 3 weeks - check the thread listed above for recommendations. Hope this helps. 

Cheers..


----------

